# Thanks BOBZILLA!!!



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

I can paint bodies from bomb cans but i cannot do sublime green!!! looks like only way to do it is from airbrush. anyway bobzilla did both for me that i have been wanting sublime green mopars in my collection. so thanks bob!!!!

Wes


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Wow, very nice indeed.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Love the green! Where did the wheels and tires come from? :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

awesome work Bobziller.......always a great paint job.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Way to go Bob...I'm insane, painting is my game...zilla!!! Never tried painting lime, put one in a beer before... Looking good Wes, those should bring in a lot of customers to the shop...RM


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

WOW Where are my shades? :dude: That's better.

Great looking Mopars.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Great cars Wes!

you too 'Ziller!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Wes has good taste...Put the lime in the coconut and mix it all up.*

Wes,

Those look great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks for posting them up man. When I spray for someone I don't post pics here.

With that said I just sprayed this one up for Wes tonight. He said he has a race coming up at the end of this month so, this was a 911 deal and was glad to Help my very good friend out (he gives me stuff...lol). 

When this showed up 2 days ago, it got taken apart and dropped in a Pickle Jar of Pine Sol. Tonight it got scrubbed, soaped, ELO removed the rest and soaped, dried and Phssssssssssssssssssssssh. Dang bug was in the garage dive bombing me the whole time. Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah freakin' bugs...hate them!!!!!!



















Was wearing my Mooneyes shirt tonight and just happened to notice this great picture opportunity. :wave:










Love your new Avitar Wes. Charger baby...Zooooom in Sub Lime Green!

Wes & me always PM each other and bounce ideas off the wall at each other. Truely a great guy and loved Painting these alot. So much so that I will be painting a Superbird Wes sent me in Orange...H:wave::wave:TER Orange that is. Yeah Baby!

Thanks everyone for the Kudos and have been waving a bottle of Panther Pink under Wes's nose via pictures in PMs but, I don't think he is bitting. Will just have to find a nice Mopar that would look good in Pink. Joez got any ideas? LOL

Bb...Don't even dog pile me & ask because, I am way to busy nw...zilla


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

That looks like a pot pipe Bob, lol.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

bob - swweeeeettt!!! cant wait to use it for race!! i tested charger body for race - couldnt believe how good it is - the body is so light! 

Thanks!!!
Wes


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

sethndaddy said:


> That looks like a pot pipe Bob, lol.


funny same thing went through my mind.. ohh "bobs got his lid on zilla" lol


Dave " And Ed loved the 70's "


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Wes....Thank you!*

Wes,

Thank you for these sweet lookers also. Was running them today and they sit in my (as Joez calls it) top Jebus case when they aren't beeing run.




























The 55 sits next to my RWB Dash 55 that I got from Tom Stumpf. Thanks guys....I love these cars alot. 

Any custom car built by a HobbyTalk member gets special treatment in the slot cave here. 

Bob...Gotta love skulls and flames...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

no problem bob!!! 

Wes


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

That Charger is just sublime :tongue:

What kinda race Wes?


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

1976Cordoba said:


> That Charger is just sublime :tongue:
> 
> What kinda race Wes?


we ll be racing tyco 440x2 - i will be using narrow chassis for that charger body (shaved the mountings, put indepent fron wheels, silicone slip on rear tires , jetski pickup ... i m telling you that charger body is so light and runs great! the race will be at ocean city , maryland - a friend of mine told me about it and they all race magnet cars .. finally it ll be my first real race!! can't wait! i ll be using mclaren #7 aw orange purple body, 69 charger, daytona and 2007 charger for this.

Wes


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Mighty fine cars, guys! :thumbsup:

I just hope wes isn't tempted to try stuffing them down the neck of a Corona! Har!

Bob, I'll get back to you on the MoPar body style for the pink! LOL!


----------

